

Edward Snowden: Whistleblowers and the economy of esteem - bchjam
http://www.economist.com/blogs/democracyinamerica/2013/06/edward-snowden

======
e3pi
"...I don't give a whit about the man who exposed two sweeping U.S. online
surveillance programs, nor do I worry much about his verdict in the court of
public opinion.

Why? Because it is the wrong question. The Snowden narrative matters mostly to
White House officials trying to deflect attention from government overreach
and deception, and to media executives in search of an easy storyline to serve
a celebrity-obsessed audience.”

Good crosshairs. I'm sure ES agrees.

